# Just a spoon full of TOPSHOT helps the medicine go down



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

In the most deeeeelightful way....






I'm an instant fan of these things. Even if you're not an OTT shooter, check it out, it's amazeballs.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great to find a frame that suits you!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great to find a frame that suits you!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


You know Charles, I appreciate you always acknowledging videos even when they are less than impressive. I particularly appreciate it today. You're a kind fella


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

People who shoot should be encouraged. I would say you are a pretty good shot. I have seen you shoot before.

Do not worry too much about the lack of response ... it seems to be a slow time around here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I am not an ott shooter but I have been inspired to ask for one of these frames from my family's secret santa..! I can't wait for its arrival..!! ????


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

RealLifeMorty said:


> I am not an ott shooter but I have been inspired to ask for one of these frames from my family's secret santa..! I can't wait for its arrival..!! ????


Magnificent! Which color?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

roirizla said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Great to find a frame that suits you!!!
> ...


I would like to write a lot more comments about everything but I have this language problem so the lack of

responce is not necessarily dependent on the shooting skills in Your video.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Hey Kalevala, I hear you and appreciate you trying. Your English isn't bad at all!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good video... and good speaking voice as well!


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

roirizla said:


> RealLifeMorty said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an ott shooter but I have been inspired to ask for one of these frames from my family's secret santa..! I can't wait for its arrival..!! ????
> ...


International orange, this frame will make statements...


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

RealLifeMorty said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > RealLifeMorty said:
> ...


It's magnificent value for money too.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good video... and good speaking voice as well!


Thanks Bill that's very kind of you

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

You're not lying twenty bucks for a frame like that is crazy... I bought my wife one of the new sideshooters for Christmas but after holding it I may need one of those for myself as well, but at like fifteen bucks a pop if you buy ten or more I want to buy sideshooters for the whole neighborhood..! ????


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I was absolutely blown away by my OTT Ranger and am ordering a Topshot tonight. Thanks for the video.

I shoot OK I guess for having returned to the sport about a year ago. But whenever I go to make a video I shoot half as well as otherwise. Posting any video at all takes a little guts.

I love the dual cameras.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> I was absolutely blown away by my OTT Ranger and am ordering a Topshot tonight. Thanks for the video.
> 
> I shoot OK I guess for having returned to the sport about a year ago. But whenever I go to make a video I shoot half as well as otherwise. Posting any video at all takes a little guts.
> 
> I love the dual cameras.


Thanks for the nice comments. You're right about shooting when the cam. is on & my respect for the guys who shoot matches + cards on film really humbles me.

I found that slings are a little like the women I've known in my life. The ones you really want turn out to be less satisfying than you hoped. The ones you don't even consider tend to surprise you the most but sometimes you get lucky and you get what you wanted and more. 
The Topshot reminds me of my wife in the same way.

May yours be the same for you too.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting! I've Top Shot too and I can confirm it is a great OTT frame. I love it with light band as TBS...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Maybe i should buy one of these too :hmm:

Tubes I already have, 1745 feels fast and pull is light.


----------

